# Houston fly fishing



## Mstpaul48 (Dec 15, 2014)

I've been trying to locate the Stella link flats on buffalo bayou but can't seem to find it. Can anyone help with a location or advise on fishing the bayou?


----------



## Mstpaul48 (Dec 15, 2014)

Braes bayou*


----------



## Tilly_Bend (Jun 27, 2013)

I have tried all up down buffalo bayou around the Med Center with no luck. I saw a guy hooked up to something on the east side of 288 on buffalo bayou one day when I was stuck in traffic but I am skeptical about venturing that far east. I'd like to find some but I don't know where to go... I'm going to try out by Katy tomorrow in some of those bayous.


----------



## aholguin01 (Apr 30, 2014)

Try some of the neighborhood ponds out in Katy. South Fry and Gaston has a nice little pond and a little creek just south of there all easily accessible. I was out there yesterday and caught some bluegill and largemouth on wooly buggers.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

There are several county parks in and around the Houston with some productive lakes and ponds. Try a google search for one near you.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

*Urban angling source*

http://www.metroanglers.com/metroanglers/Metro_Anglers.html

Might book a trip with Mark Marmon or at least call him. Nice guy.

Joe


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

Also look up Danny Scarborough at http://houstonflyfishing.com/index.html!
-Chris


----------

